# Best place to buy live plants??



## bweezy (Feb 24, 2016)

None of my LFS have very much of a selection at all as far as live plants go. Where can I find/order all these wonderful plants online and at a decent price? What's the chances of them still being alive and healthy after shipping?


----------



## thedood (May 30, 2015)

bweezy said:


> None of my LFS have very much of a selection at all as far as live plants go. Where can I find/order all these wonderful plants online and at a decent price? What's the chances of them still being alive and healthy after shipping?


Right here on tpt. Members buy, sell, trade all kinds of stuff.


----------



## malANDmatt (Apr 6, 2016)

On this forum. Great prices and huge selection.


----------



## bweezy (Feb 24, 2016)

oh..is there a specific section on here for that? I am still pretty new to this forum and taking a stab at my first planted tank ever for that matter! lol


----------



## latchdan (Sep 7, 2007)

For sale thread or wtb


----------



## SpaceLord (Feb 29, 2016)

You will probably think I'm joking but I'm serious. There is a special city in Florida called " Plant city" and there is a place online there that sells all kinds of Aquarium plants but I have to remember what the web site was.

In addition, there is

http://www.thatpetplace.com/aquarium-livestock
http://www.liveaquaria.com/
http://www.jacobsaquarium.com/


----------



## ajrey (May 7, 2015)

I agree with the above ^^^^
jacobsaquarium has some pretty good plants, although they won't have everything you're looking for. He's not as cheap as some of the members on the forum sell their plants for but at least I don't have to worry about random plagues like hydra and whatnot when I order from him. I've ordered from him twice and haven't had any issues yet.


----------



## bweezy (Feb 24, 2016)

Thank you all for the leads! I will definately check out those websites as well as the forum itself! Now I just have to keep myself from going overvoard!


----------



## onlycrimson (Sep 7, 2010)

I agree, all the best plants I've gotten have come from this forum and other hobbyists locally.


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

The forum members are the best bang for buck as most will be package trimmings deals.
In this you will get far more value and variety than 10 bucks a plant at say petsmart.
Yes you will have to wait for the clippings to grow but isn't that part of the experience of planted tank-Dom?

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## frog111 (Feb 13, 2006)

I would still like to find a few online retailers who regularly have plants available. 

I agree that I have had great success with buying from this forum, but it is always a waiting game , hoping to find what you want. 

I also wonder if people have much success in the WTB forum, I have yet to find a single plant this way.


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

I have had good luck with bobstropicalplants
Hope I am not breaking forum rules by saying so.
Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## SueD (Nov 20, 2010)

Aquarium Plants, Shrimp Supplies, Aquatic Dry Goods - Triton Freshwater Aquatics

Great experience with this person - also a member here under Hardy85. Here's a recent post:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/153-sale-trade/1014249-spiderwood-plants-shrimp-supplies-more.html


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Go to the sale forum and use it's search function, the window at top left just above the threads

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/153-sale-trade/

If you dont find what your after, there's the wtb board (wanted to buy)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/156-wtb-raok/


----------

